# Potholes versus PUP and the winner is...



## dbiland (Feb 24, 2019)

I had just left the Culver City Superchargers and was on my way home.

This happened while exiting the Marina Expressway at Lincoln in Marina del Rey...

Beware of potholes. End result was two blowouts, two damaged rims, front end suspension damage, body panels out of alignment.








Pothole Blues


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

OMG!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If you’re dealing with your insurance, I’m curious what’s covered and how they handle a claim like that.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Did you hit a pothole or drive into a crater? Damn...



JasonF said:


> If you're dealing with your insurance, I'm curious what's covered and how they handle a claim like that.


Same as any other collision claim.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> Same as any other collision claim.


and they likely will file a counter claim with the city (or whoever is responsible for that pavement)


----------



## mzichao (Aug 9, 2019)

If the road section is in a construction zone, a claim can be filed with the city. My friend with an ICE had his windshield cracked and got money back from the city.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm so scared of the upcoming winter. I've been driving in Chicago for over 20 years without issue and experienced my first pothole damage last January (a week after buying a new 2018 Honda Accord). Every car I've ever owned prior to that had wheels/tires no larger then 18" and never had so much as a flat. That Accord was the largest wheel to date at 19". I've had one cracked rim and 3 blown tires in the one year I've owned that car. Picked up my 3 in March so didn't experience any winter driving yet, but am worried that the 20" wheels will do even worse than my Accord.

Has anyone had any luck getting 18" winter wheels/tires for the M3P?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting 18" winter wheels/tires for the M3P?


@garsh did and you can read about here https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/yolandi-gets-some-fastwheels-for-the-winter.9749/


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> and they likely will file a counter claim with the city (or whoever is responsible for that pavement)


Unfortunately good luck with that. Usually in order to get paid, the municipality has to have gotten previous notice of the issue and have had a reasonable time (usually 30 days) to repair. Otherwise they are off the hook. At least in my experience.

But never hurts to try.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Many performance Model 3 owners size down to an 18" or a 19" wheel due to potholes and/or winter conditions.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

As far as insurance claims, it doesn't matter if the city ends up paying or not. If you file with your insurance company they then subrogate against the city if they think they are responsible to try to get some of the money back. Either way it is considered a claim against your driving record and you will be paid in full minus the deductible...


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> As far as insurance claims, it doesn't matter if the city ends up paying or not. If you file with your insurance company they then subrogate against the city if they think they are responsible to try to get some of the money back. Either way it is considered a claim against your driving record and you will be paid in full minus the deductible...


Yeah, I had my insurance (Allstate) come out to my home a few years back after a really bad hail storm. They looked into it and determined there was no major damage. That visit still shows up as a claim on my CLUE records. Even shows $0 paid out by insurance, but it's there. Will now hurt me if I shop around. God forbid anyone actually tries to use insurance for what it's intended for.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

T Sportline said:


> Many performance Model 3 owners size down to an 18" or a 19" wheel due to potholes and/or winter conditions.


Yep, I've been looking around for some 18" wheel/tire packages for winter. Don't need anything fancy, just something to get me through the brutal Chicago streets.


----------

